# Looking for opinions on Finishing a Basement



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

If you haven't look for basement threads using the "search" function...you'll find more info than you want. :yes:


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm just a homeowner, but I can't see how cellulose, which is biologic in origin, can be more mold resistant than inorganic fiberglass. My understanding is the reverse, that once cellulose gets wet, it'll never dry.

From my reading on another forum hosted by a TV show from your country, rock wool (Roxul?) is fairly water resistant. They regularly seem to put that in the stud bays on that forum.

I don't recall if they put in another vapor barrier on the inside, but it might depend on what the inspector wants, if applicable. Maybe vapor could condense somewhere in the fiberglass in your climate, even with 2", R10, on the wall.

You might not have to drill the floor. Some (again, on that other forum) use gobs of the adhesive to glue the wood down.

You also have to think of the rim joists. Most on the forums seem to prefer foam of some sort. I'm not sure what the house contractors are supplying, but I bet it's good old unfaced fiberglass. I put foam board in the rim joist bays, which is a pain, and I noticed some frost on the rim joist, but no deterioration (6 year old house). The plain old unfaced fiberglass might allow the moisture to dry when it gets warmer so maybe it's not a big deal. Sealing any air leaks in that area is important though.

I'm (slowly) doing my basement and so far have put a couple of layers of 2" foam on the walls. My walls are fairly flat and true. I glued one layer on, strapped it on with furring strips held on by tapcons, and glued a second layer (which I milled a slot in with a dado blade on a table saw). I haven't put the drywall on top of it yet, but I think it'll work. Not sure if it'll work, but you'll be able to bounce on that wall without making a hole in it. I plan on using DenseArmor sheetrock, but I'm not sure that's necessary.


----------



## canadadiy (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions and opinions!!

Other questions I have is when creating the subfloor: foam+plywood combo
The best way to do this would be to finish the entire floor like this THEN build the walls over top correct?
or should i build all my walls first and build the subfloor around my framing?

I believe the first one is correct but can someone comment please and let me know for sure?

Thanks again


----------



## DownRiverGuy (Nov 24, 2009)

By code you need a path of egress if you plan to add a bedroom down there.

This will require a egress window usually:
http://media.rd.com/rd/images/rdc/family-handyman/2001/02/installing-basement-egress-windows-af.jpg

This is expensive but required!!! If you do not put this in you cannot sell the house as a +bedroom and this makes escape from the basement possible if there is a fire... no egress window + stairs on fire = well bad times.


----------



## canadadiy (Apr 27, 2010)

What about recommendations for insulating the exterior walls?

Rright now I see 2 options:

1. Install 2" foamboard directly to the exterior walls using foamboard adhesive, and tuct taping all joints. Then build stud wall against it.

2. Install stud wall and install regular fiberglass insullation between the studs (obviously after i have run all electrical etc...) and then staple on some poly over top

Currently i am thinking of doing option 1 but while researching the materials it would be alot more expensive then option 2.

Would it be worth it? Or what are the advantages/disadvantages to both methods?

Thanks


----------

